# Creamy Cucumber Salad



## luckytrim (Jan 20, 2012)

Creamy Cucumber Salad
2 lg Cucumbers, chilled
1/2 sm Yellow onion
SOUR CREAM DRESSING
1/2 c Sour cream
1 ts Dill weed
1 tb Cider vinegar
1 ts Sugar
1/2 ts Salt
1/4 ts White pepper
Procedure
To make the dressing, in a large bowl, combine sour cream, dill,
vinegar, sugar, salt, and pepper until well mixed. Refrigerate until
the salad is ready to serve.
Peel cucumbers, cut them in half lengthwise, and remove seeds; cut
them crosswise into thin slices. Thinly slice onion. Fold the cucumber and
onion into the dressing. Spoon the salad into a serving dish, and serve
immediately.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks good LT.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yum!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have to stay away from creamy cuke salad...I can't stop eating it! It looks very good.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2012)

This is just like my grandma's!  Yum!


----------



## cusinefiend (Mar 11, 2012)

Perfect for those summer bbqs and excellent on a spicy burger or burrito


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm thinking I can julienne the cukes so Shrek can eat them.  I better go to the store.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 11, 2012)

cucumber salads are a true summer delight--no matter the season.  both of your cucumber salad recipes are forever wonderful, lt.  thank you....


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds and looks good. I may throw a few calamatas on top for some saltiness.


----------

